# make round eyes longer?



## chako012 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

What make up techniques can you use to make rounder eyes look more long without it being too obvious.

I love the look of long eyes it seems so classy, but my eyes are fairly round so normally I just like the lst third of my eyes and make a point that runs beyong the normal corners of my eyes.


----------



## sigwing (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chako012* 
_Hi guys,

What make up techniques can you use to make rounder eyes look more long without it being too obvious.

I love the look of long eyes it seems so classy, but my eyes are fairly round so normally I just like the lst third of my eyes and make a point that runs beyong the normal corners of my eyes._

 
I seem to remember a tip that says to leave the outer corner open, as in not connecting the liner on top & bottom, so it's not like a closed circle.  I think sometimes liner is extended just a tad out from the lid like you're saying, leaving an open space between that and the bottom lining.  In fact, maybe if you don't line the bottom at all, if you just do the top, I'd think that would help.


----------



## x20Deepx (Apr 10, 2006)

I actually find that if I only line the top, especially if I do it thickly, my eyes look rounder. To elongate the eye, I do a very thin line on my top lid and wing it out. I either line my waterline completely or on the outer half.


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 10, 2006)

Line the outer half of your top lids, keeping the line very thin towards the inside, and slightly thicker on the outer part, maybe winging it out if appropriate.  Don't have a thick line in the middle of your eye.  Don't concentrate your eyeshadow colors in that area either; you will probably be best using a darker color towards the outer part of your eye, blending it outwards and up as well.  You can also build your mascara on your outer lashes so that they appear longer and draw those edges out more.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 11, 2006)

I have round eyes too (at least I think I do.......) & I find that for the bottom lash line if I line the whole area my eyes look even rounder, but if I only line the outer portion of it they look longer.  Also for the line on top I make it thicker on the outer portion & ever so slightly wing it out.


----------



## chako012 (Apr 26, 2006)

THanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll try this?? what do you thin about a cat eye shape?? like wig it out then fill it in....! ANy fake lashes that elongate the eye...alot of the strip full eyelashes makes ur eyes look even rounder!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Nov 25, 2007)

What the others said =)
I have really round eyes, they look like two marbles on my face =.= and this is what I do:
Line your entire top eyelid, thinly near the inner corners and thicker near the outer corners, extending a bit beyond the outer corners or wing it if you like.
Line only the outer half of your bottom lashline, and really highlight the tear ducts.
Use individual fake lashes on your outer corner to make your eyes look even longer =)


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)

extend the outer lashes of your eye


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 4, 2008)

I like to line my eyes similar to how everyone else described it, but I dunno if it's really a "wing". I start from the center of my lid and draw the line straight across, then fill in the lash line of the outer corner, making a wedge instead of a wing. I usually don't extend it too far from the eye. Then I line the inner corner with a thinner line, so that is a thinner to thicker graduation. It looks sort of like an egyptian liner but it works for my eye.


----------



## Penn (Sep 4, 2008)

you could try snowkei's tutorial
http://specktra.net/f166/make-eyes-l...12/#post600672


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_you could try snowkei's tutorial
http://specktra.net/f166/make-eyes-l...12/#post600672_

 
the tutorial thread: *http://specktra.net/f279/make-eyes-l...ky-eyes-58941/*


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chako012* 

 
_THanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try this?? what do you thin about a cat eye shape?? like wig it out then fill it in....! ANy fake lashes that elongate the eye...alot of the strip full eyelashes makes ur eyes look even rounder!_

 

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cat eyes! ~meow 
I currently use these lashes I found on ebay




I curl my eyelashes, apply mascara and cheat the outer corner of my strip lash just a tiny bit so it doesn't completely follow my lash line at the outer corner... to make my eye look more elongated

HTH


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 4, 2008)

...(sorry ...duplicate? wierd)...


----------



## Penn (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_the tutorial thread: *http://specktra.net/f279/make-eyes-l...ky-eyes-58941/*



_

 
woops hehe thanks for fixing that


----------



## Iffath (Dec 17, 2008)

As others have suggested: 
1. Do Not Line the lower lash line of your eyes, as this may make your eyes look smaller: 
2. Instead, Line the top of your eyes
3. Extend liner out (like Egyptians), but keep the line thin
4. Apply mascara to the top lashes, and a few extra coats to the outer corners of each eye or take individual lash buds and apply them to the outer corner of the eye


----------

